# Ladue White Perch Advice



## Steven21 (Mar 26, 2016)

Hello,

New to the area and primarily fish for largemouth, blue gill and crappie. I would like to take my son to Ladue to catch some white perch. I’ve read that Ladue is loaded with them. Any advice on where to fish and what to use? Not sure what to use on these guys?

Thanks much! Looking forward to fishing NE Ohio! 

Steve


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

there like pirenna eat anything ..lol spinners, twister tails, cranks, harness, kitchen sink


----------



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

1/8 oz jig head with piece of night crawler on it. 
Please Kill everyone of them you catch. 
Pretty much anywhere around the causeway is a good spot to start 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

I been trying with twister tails jigging. Half the time I dont dont even feel them ripping the tail off! I've caught one and had nibbles but cant hook them. I know my hook was probably a little large.


----------



## Steven21 (Mar 26, 2016)

Thanks everyone! I’ll try the causeway, start with night crawlers and play around with a few other options.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Kill or eat the foreign invading specie thx


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Too bad all them kayakers weren't out there fishing for em


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Steven21 said:


> Thanks everyone! I’ll try the causeway, start with night crawlers and play around with a few other options.


make harnes#2 hook few beeds and blade.from boat put that on 3 way swivel with 1 oz drop sinker 12" long.run over the humps bihind the island,put on twister tail and 1" nigtcrawler.


----------



## Don lane (Jun 15, 2020)

I remember when they first got in ladue...caught them everywhere drifting... I did try the causeway recently w red worms and surprised I didnt catch any.... there are a ton in there, if persistent you will find them


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Go to 20 fow on the north end and drop a bare jig down. You'll pull hundreds


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

I did well for them in the Hoga on tiny inline spinners. Everyone was calling them white bass then.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Well they look similar bass have the black strips though a lot of people confuse them


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

set-the-drag said:


> Well they look similar bass have the black strips though a lot of people confuse them


Around 2000 is when we started catching them in the Hoga. We didnt know what they were, never seen them so called the ODNR to report them in the river,they told us they were white perch,that someone put them in LaDue and they were making it down the river.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Also they do interbreed with white bass


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Don lane said:


> I remember when they first got in ladue...caught them everywhere drifting... I did try the causeway recently w red worms and surprised I didnt catch any.... there are a ton in there, if persistent you will find them


Got my first white perch out of ladue in 1993.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Sounds about right. Have you tried eating them? I hear mixed reviews, claiming delicious from salt/brackish but not good from fesh.


----------



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

They are delicious. Make sure to kill and eat them all 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Labman1127 said:


> They are delicious. Make sure to kill and eat them all
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cant anything make fish cakes?


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Does anybody use them in the garden for fertilizer? I remember I heard they had a weekend contest at LaDue and they brought in 3,000 plus fish.Does anyone remember this?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

snagless-1 said:


> Does anybody use them in the garden for fertilizer? I remember I heard they had a weekend contest at LaDue and they brought in 3,000 plus fish.Does anyone remember this?


I don’t use them in the garden but I stopped at the boat house that day of the white perch tournament check in ,and those guys had coolers full. A guy from Cleveland area was taking home all the fish nobody wanted , he loved them..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Don lane (Jun 15, 2020)

2000 sounds about right 
I know I was still in hs and graduated in 2001...




Karl Wolf said:


> Around 2000 is when we started catching them in the Hoga. We didnt know what they were, never seen them so called the ODNR to report them in the river,they told us they were white perch,that someone put them in LaDue and they were making it down the river.


----------



## Don lane (Jun 15, 2020)

They it was so long ago I want to say it was earlier than that and maybe mid 90s?


QUOTE="Don lane, post: 2962045, member: 87337"]2000 sounds about right
I know I was still in hs and graduated in 2001...[/QUOTE]


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

The first one we got was a tiny one in a cast net near the monroe falls dam trying to get some pike bait. It was right around 2000 give or take a year or two,I was partying pretty hard then at 20 yo so I'm giving a 2 year leeway on my time frame. I grew up as a total river rat and know every stretch of that river from 2 miles above monroe falls dam to 82 brecksville like the back of my hand.


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

Does anyone know the spawning technique used by these fish


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

Was wondering if it was beds rocks or what depth just curious


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

snagless-1 said:


> Does anybody use them in the garden for fertilizer? I remember I heard they had a weekend contest at LaDue and they brought in 3,000 plus fish.Does anyone remember this?


Use all my fish guts and scrap for fertilizer for the garden. Absolutely the best for any garden types flower or vegetable!!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Right on Tim.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Used to give a bud all the scraps when Lake Erie had yellow perch. His garden was insane!
Unfortunately, so was his wife when he forgot a 5 gallon bucket of perch guts in his garage during a hot August weekend, lol. She put a hard stop to it.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Way back when, I kept a few white perch when ice fishing LaDue. Cooked them up with some crappie and yellow perch. You could definitely tell the difference, they had a strong flavor.
Won't do it again.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Did you cut all that red crap out of the meat very important


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Their blood is very fishy that's why they run meat needs to get out of it y'all have to remember they are ocean fish that can a adapt do freshwater like they have in their natural environment they're actually not bad at all but freshwater makes them nice and nasty


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Was quite awhile back. Not sure how I filleted them, probably just like a perch or crappie.
I've heard they're good eating when caught out of salt water. Might have to give it another try.
Do they freeze well, or are they like white bass?


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

creekcrawler said:


> Was quite awhile back. Not sure how I filleted them, probably just like a perch or crappie.
> I've heard they're good eating when caught out of salt water. Might have to give it another try.
> Do they freeze well, or are they like white bass?


I heard no


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

set-the-drag said:


> Go to 20 fow on the north end and drop a bare jig down. You'll pull hundreds


I went out today and caught a stringer of white perch! I was using night crawlers but they were robbing the bait too often so followed your advice with a bare jig and it was game on! What is crazy is I actually caught 3 catfish with the bare jig too! Had one heavy fish get away that felt like a walleye as it was a solid pull and no head shakes. Another heavy one that was on pulling drag broke my flouro leader.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

See! Told ya!!! Nobody ever believes me but once you do it it shocking. Would've bee sweet if you got a eye doing that


----------



## Jo-Jo (Jun 29, 2016)

Those are some nice size w-perch. I am not all that crazy about eating them, but I bleed them, then throw them immediately on ice, and find them OK.. Not looking for an exact spot, but how deep were you fishing??


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

Jo-Jo said:


> Those are some nice size w-perch. I am not all that crazy about eating them, but I bleed them, then throw them immediately on ice, and find them OK.. Not looking for an exact spot, but how deep were you fishing??


I was in 7 fow for both the perch and the cats and mystery fish. The action was early because I was on the water at 5:30 am and probably caught everything before 9. Then tried deep jigging for walleye but wasn't marking much of anything in 23 fow. I put them on ice too and then soak in salt water overnight.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I had a friend at work whose family was locally(Akron/NE Ohio) quite big into the LM bass tourney scene back in the 80’s and early 90’s. They fished(and won) many of the local tournaments. This background offered to show they were very capable fishermen and could pursue any kind of fish for ”eating” that they wanted! Religiously, every Spring, they went as a large familial group, with all their campers(and coolers!) to the tidal backwaters near Virginia Beach to catch and bring back a couple hundred pounds of spawning White Perch “filets“! The entire extended family, men, women, and kids absolutely loved these fish for the table! Personally, I never ate one, catching them occasionally on Erie, I‘d keep a couple larger ones and give them to my cat! He “loved them” also! All this said, if you go to the grocery store fish department, they have fish called “Ocean Perch”(the least expensive fish in the case)-the same fish!


----------



## Tekneek (Jul 23, 2009)

It's interesting you bring up "ocean perch." I get home the other day and the little miss is in the kitchen prepping some fish for dinner. I'm eyeballing the fillets wondering what the heck she bought; scale side was pinkish/orange looking. I ask her and she tells me it's "perch." Ummmm......that ain't perch. Not yellow perch. Not white perch. Not any perch I've ever seen. Not unless it's genetically-mutated or been through some chemical bath that bleached it or something, which I'm in no way eating. We go on and on for a minute about it and I tell her to show me the package it came in. She pulls the paper from the trash and I check the label. Ocean perch. I google it, and sure enough, pink perch. Okay, whatever. I ate it. Grilled up nice.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

(Note, I didn’t say they aren’t good to eat! Just that I’ve never tried them. Heck, I bet “shoe soles” would be good breaded, grilled/deep fried with some tarter sauce on it!!)😀


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

you can make hearings from them,cut filet out and falow recepie,there is few recepies for hearings i found ,
freemount recepie for hearings.now you know what they make hearings from in Freemont.
the main think use lot of onion,slice the onion in 1/4" rings.when you marinade them in jar put 1" layer onion,1" layer fish,continue to top.
after 5 days you can eat them.
you can eat them plain with bake potatos,or you put them in bowl and mix in sower cream.
much beter then from supermarket and les polution.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

OptOutside440 said:


> I went out today and caught a stringer of white perch! I was using night crawlers but they were robbing the bait too often so followed your advice with a bare jig and it was game on! What is crazy is I actually caught 3 catfish with the bare jig too! Had one heavy fish get away that felt like a walleye as it was a solid pull and no head shakes. Another heavy one that was on pulling drag broke my flouro leader.
> View attachment 474432
> 
> View attachment 474433


Those “drag pullers like walleye“ were very likely bigger ones, same as the one in your first pic! They get really big eating the smalller white perch! That bare jig idea is interesting! I was once fishing for Erie perch with “shortdrift” near Avon and was getting them on tiny strips cut from white Gulp curly tails on a crappie rig(sinker on bottom, two gold aberdeens on snells above the weight). They ate the strips off the hooks so JFTH of it, I dropped the bare rig down and quickly got a “double” on the “plain” gold hooks! He”shorty” couldn’t believe his eyes! Always wanted to try that again but perch got extinct in the Central Basin shortly thereafter!


----------

